# Vin Diesel im Interview



## AMUN (21 Mai 2011)

Er gehört zu den grössten Action-Stars: Kino-Knaller Vin Diesel (43) ist der Held von Fast&Furious 5.



 

*Sie riskieren mal wieder Kopf und Kragen in «Fast & Furious 5». Ihnen muss diese Kino-Reihe viel bedeuten?*
Vin Diesel: Oh ja. Teil 1 war mein erster Blockbuster-Hit. Der Film veränderte alles.

*Alles?*
Ich erinnere mich, wie mein Co-Star Paul Walker und ich 2001 in einem Flughafen in Mexiko sassen. Es war kurz vor Filmstart des ersten Teils von «Fast & Furious». Ich sagte zu Paul: Hey, das ist vielleicht das letzte Mal, das wir ungestört in einem öffentlichen Raum sitzen.

*Waren Sie besorgt?*
Stellen Sie sich diesen Moment vor: Sie sind im Begriff, all ihre Anonymität aufzugeben – für den Rest des Lebens. War ich besorgt? Verflucht ja! Aber ich war auch sehr glücklich.

*«Fast & Furious» Teil 1 wurde kritisiert, weil er von illegalen Autorennen handelt.*
Im Vorfeld des Drehs haben wir viele solcher illegaler Rennen besucht. Mehrmals mussten wir vor Polizei-Helikoptern flüchten. Als der Film dann in die Kinos kam, hatte das einen positiven Effekt: Dem Thema wurde so viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, auch von der Polizei, dass diese Subkultur heute kaum mehr existiert.

*Teil 5 haben Sie in den Ghettos von Rio gedreht ...*
Als die Studiobosse hörten, dass wir in den Ghettos von Rio filmen wollten, sagten sie: Keine Chance, ihr werdet erschossen. Doch wir liessen uns nicht stoppen.

*Die Verfolgungsjagden durch Rio sind krass. Fahren Sie im Alltag auch gerne schnell?*
Ich habe Kinder, das verändert den Fahrstil. Früher bin ich wie ein Verrückter herumgerast. Das habe ich von den Taxifahrern in New York gelernt. Um da im Verkehr zu überleben, müssen Sie verdammt gut fahren können.

*Sind Sie gerne ein Held?*
Ich bin oft auf Facebook. Manchmal schicken mir Leute Nachrichten, in denen sie mich Dinge fragen, als wäre ich auch in Realität ein Held. Die verwechseln mich mit meiner Rolle im Kino. Diese Vorbildfunktion mag ich nicht. Ich bin auch bloss ein Mensch. Und nicht immer ein lieber Kerl. Ich tauge nicht als Vorbild.

*Sind Sie schon einmal von der Polizei angehalten worden?*
Klar, das kam vor. Als Teenager schlief ich auf der Couch eines Freundes, der in New Jersey wohnte – wenn ich abends in Manhattan ausging, musste ich auf dem Heimweg nachts über die George-Washington-Brücke, da bin ich oft zu schnell gefahren.

*Probleme gab das nie?*
Ich hatte viele Freunde bei der Polizei – ich besass sogar eine Polizeimarke. Damit konnte ich mich immer herausreden.

*Im neuen Film sind Sie nicht nur Actionheld, sondern auch Familienmensch ...*
In unserer Welt, in der es mittlerweile so viele kaputte Familien gibt, ist es doch der Wunsch eines jeden Kindes, in einer intakten Familie aufzuwachsen. Meine Figur im Film repräsentiert eine starke Vaterfigur. Das ist sicher auch ein Grund für den Erfolg der «Fast & Furious»-Serie.

*Was steht bei Ihnen als Nächstes an?*
Am liebsten würde ich einen Film für meine dreijährige Tochter machen. Sie ist Fan des Science-Fiction-Märchens «Der Gigant aus dem All». Und ich kann Ihnen sagen, es gibt nichts Cooleres auf dieser Welt, als eine Tochter, die sagt: «Mein Daddy ist der Gigant aus dem All!»


----------



## Franky70 (21 Mai 2011)

"Ich hatte viele Freunde bei der Polizei – ich besass sogar eine Polizeimarke. Damit konnte ich mich immer herausreden."

Scheiß Promi Bonus.


----------

